# Plugs for tube in casting - alternative



## Dick Mahany (Mar 4, 2014)

I have recently begun to try tube in casting and found an alternative for those of us without the plug type silicone molds.  The silicone plugs below cover a wide range of tube diameters and have a length which allows them to be trimmed for a jam fit into a mold.  They measure .5" max dia x .125" min dia and are 2" long.  Shown below are Jr Gent II / Vail tubes in a 2.5" long mold.  In the case of the larger tube, I needed to cut a tooth pick to jam the ends.  They seal tight, are easy to remove and are reusable.  I found them at stockcap.com P/N 046817 at about $25 for a bag of 100.  I have done about a dozen blanks so far with out problems and I cast under ~50lbs pressure.  I'm not affiliated in any way with the supplier, but thought I'd pass this on if it would help.


----------



## navycop (Mar 6, 2014)

Is it hard to get the plug out if you use the toothpick method? Seems you'd have to drill it out.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 6, 2014)

navycop said:


> Is it hard to get the plug out if you use the toothpick method? Seems you'd have to drill it out.


 
I use the bandsaw to cut through the casting just touching the end of the silicone tube.  A small pick from HF pulls it right out.  A band saw isn't required as just about any kind of saw will work fine.


----------



## bkersten (Mar 6, 2014)

I've used little pieces of wood oversized to fill the end gaps, and center the plugs on them.  Cuts down on the PR waste, the wood lifts right off, and the plug pulls right out.  Mill/sand the end to the tube and lathe away.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 6, 2014)

bkersten said:


> I've used little pieces of wood oversized to fill the end gaps, and center the plugs on them.  Cuts down on the PR waste, the wood lifts right off, and the plug pulls right out.  Mill/sand the end to the tube and lathe away.


 
I like your way better than the way I have been doing it !  Thanks much, now I'll have a use for all those little scraps of MDF that have been laying around.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 7, 2014)

Paint stirring sticks from the paint store or box home centers cut into squares work well and are easy to make.
fon5


----------

